# Do you hunt for food?



## macrobis (Aug 26, 2018)

Some hunters hunt for trophy but some only hunt for food purposes and no other reason? D you love hunting for food too?


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

strictly for the meat, but if he has a nice rack then its a bonus.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Same here. A doe or two always hits the ground then my freezer early season. The rest of the season is enjoying sitting in the blind with a cold six pack in the evenings watching and maybe shooting if a nice older one comes in.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I have not bought meat at the grocery store since 1997. All wild game and fish.

But house is also full of trophys. My house looks like a Cabelas....God bless my wife.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have fed my family a lot of wild game and fish over the years from hunting/fishing. Anymore, it just the wife and I, and we hardly even cook at home anymore, so it takes us a long time to eat up a deer. I probably give away more than we eat. LOTS of sausage gets cooked and eaten by the masses when we do BBQ cookoffs, etc.

So to answer the question, I hunt for horns now-a-days, when deer hunting. I do hunt with a buddy that has a 10k acre MLD lease about 30 minutes from my house. I shoot a few does and culls for him every year and process and give that meat away. 

Now, dove and ducks are a little different. I LOVE to wingshoot, plus I LOVE to eat dove/ducks.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I hunt and fish for the enjoyment of it. It is my outlet. But on the same hand, I only harvest what I eat. This year our rancher said we have to take all our does. So I will for management purposes. I have a friend who will take one of the does and he and his family can use it. 

Have a nice rack comes by that's a bonus like somebody up there said. So I fish and hunt for the enjoyment and the food too


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

I have one mount on the wall and that's the first real buck I ever shot (not including spikes). I eat what I shoot and don't really care how big the rack is.

I'm not saying I wouldn't mount another one if something special came along, that's just not what I'm there for.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

I fish and hunt for enjoyment with the goal of getting meat. No trophy fish hang on my wall, if I did not want to eat it, it was let go. I boiled a few heads for the wall tho and ate the rest of him.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Meat hunter for the family here, trophy buck is a bonus indeed...


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

You know I am thinking this is a trick question. I think we can all agree we don't hunt or fish for food. Because if it was about the food and putting food on the table through hunting and fishing you're better off spending your money at Kroger's. By time you get two or three deer from a deer lease it was going to run you, depending on the cost of the lease, probably about three or four thousand dollars. So if you're hunting for food You oughta be going down to Walmart and dropping your money on groceries instead of paying for a lease, $500 rifle, scope, ammunition, igloos, yeti's, corn, and so on.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

The troll is filling his tags.........


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Prizepig said:


> The troll is filling his tags.........


lol. I just caught that. I responded to river boys first post too.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

macrobis said:


> Some hunters hunt for trophy but some only hunt for food purposes and no other reason? D you love hunting for food too?


You only gave 2 choices, neither of which is the main reason we hunt. I am trying to be honest, not butt headed. :smile:

I don't know if you posed the question that way purposely or not. But _if so_, I will ask you "Does your mom know you're a troll?"


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

You


macrobis said:


> Some hunters hunt for trophy but some only hunt for food purposes and no other reason? D you love hunting for food too?


Speaking of hunting for food, I made 10 pounds of vension chorizo last year, deer chilli, burgers, Southwest eggs rolls, German, Polish, and Italian sausage, not to mention meatballs too.

Trout, redfish, flounder, snapper, Cobia, Dorado, fried, grilled, sushi and ceviche. My buddy gave me some smoked salmon last year too. But I guess that doesn't count cuz he got that at Sam's Wholesale.

Grilled up so dove and quail too. No ducks. I don't hunt ducks because I don't like the way they taste. If I could get a duck to taste like Hartz Chicken, I would probably melt the barrel off my shotgun.

.


----------

